# Gợi ý cách tẩy lông không đau tại nhà để tự tin diện bikini



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/4/18)

*Lông mọc ở những chỗ 'không nên mọc' là nỗi ám ảnh của bất kì cô gái nào, tuy nhiên bạn đừng quá lo lắng vì đã có những tuyệt chiêu dưới đây.*

*Chuối và yến mạch*
Bạn sẽ bất ngờ vì tác dụng tẩy lông mà hỗn hợp này mang lại đấy. Nhưng bạn cần cẩn thận để trộn hỗn hợp này một cách vừa ý và tốt nhất. Sau đó bôi hỗn hợp vừa tạo được lên phần nách, nhẹ nhàng massage trong vòng 15 phút. Rửa sạch khu vực này bằng nước ấm.

Muốn có hiệu quả tốt nhất thì bạn nên thực hiện việc này lặp lại từ 2 - 3 lần/ tuần. Cần kiên trì để có được kết quả ưng ý bạn nhé!

*Chanh và trứng gà*
Chanh có rất nhiều công dụng hữu ích mà bạn chưa thể khám phá được hết đấy. Hỗn hợp chanh và trứng gà sẽ tẩy sạch lông nách, đồng thời tẩy trắng vùng da thâm xỉn, sần sùi.



​
*Hỗn hợp chanh và trứng gà sẽ tẩy sạch lông nách, đồng thời tẩy trắng vùng da thâm xỉn, sần sùi.*
Hỗn hợp này làm vô cùng đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần đập trứng vào bát, lấy riêng lòng trắng trứng và thêm nước cốt chanh, đánh đều đến khi sủi bọt trắng là có thể sử dụng.

*Bột nghệ kết hợp sữa chua*
Tẩy lông nách tự nhiên bằng bột nghệ kết hợp sữa chua cũng là một bí kíp hữu ích đấy. Trộn đều bột nghệ và sữa chua sẽ được một hỗ hợp sệt vừa phải.

Bạn nhẹ nhàng bôi hỗn hợp này lên vùng nách cần tẩy lông, massage trong vòng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch bằng nước ấm. Chỉ cần kiên trì thực hiện trong vòng một tháng sẽ thu về kết quả đáng ngạc nhiên đấy.

*Tẩy lông bằng bơ*
Cách thức vô cùng đơn giản, bạn sẽ tự tin khi không còn đám vi ô lông đáng ghét làm phiền nữa. Bôi một lớp bơ lên vùng lông cần tẩy, sau đó lấy giấy mềm đặt lên và miết nhẹ, lột miếng giấy theo chiều ngược với chiều lông mọc. Sau đó rửa sạch bằng sữa tắm hay xà bông để không bị nhờn da. Thế là bạn đã có một tâm trạng đón hè thoải mái nhất rồi đúng không nào?

*Có nên tẩy lông khi mang bầu không?*
Theo các chuyên gia da liễu hàng đầu cho biết, phụ nữ trong thời gian mang thai và sau sinh ở tháng tứ 4, nội tiết tố thường thay đổi thất thường và có những rối loạn nhất định. Điều này, ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới sự phát triển của sợi lông vì thế dù có triệt sạch thì chúng cũng sẽ mọc tái phát trở lại ở giai đoạn này.

Hơn nữa, khi mang thai cơ thể bạn rất dễ bị kích ứng, việc dùng kem wax lông có thể khiến da bị tổn thương, gây viêm nhiễm lâu lành hơn. Thậm chí, một số loại kem tẩy lông còn chứa hàm lượng hóa chất lớn rất nguy hại cho sức khỏe của chính người mẹ và em bé trong bụng.

Do đó, bà bầu tuyệt đối không nên sử dụng các biện pháp tẩy lông này, hay làm các liệu trình triệt lông ở thẩm mĩ viện. Tốt nhất, nếu muốn loại bỏ lông cơ thể, bà bầu nên sử dụng các biện pháp tự nhiên.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi theo GĐVN_


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Muốn có hiệu quả tốt nhất thì bạn nên thực hiện việc này lặp lại từ 2 - 3 lần/ tuần. Cần kiên trì để có được kết quả ưng ý bạn nhé!


----------

